# First Competition--



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job Jefr...your boxes all looked very nice!!  Nice SR on that brisket too!!

On another note, I can see you are not going to have an easy "fatherhood" with that girl on your arm...she's a beaut!  

I have 3 of my own...6,4 and 2...not looking forward to any of that stuff!!

Congrats again...your ribs finish was great and so was your overall!!  Keep it up!!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 15, 2007)

I liked the looks of the pork....nice long strands. Scores were fairly close between judges and not that bad IMO.
Should have had your daughter carry the entries up   results - higher score!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 15, 2007)

Jefr, forgot to mention that those pics are too big...post thumbs!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

First of all, your daughter is a cutie!  It's great that
you two could do that together.

Next, middle of the pack is fabulous in your first
comp.  And do do that well in ribs is incredible.
Congrats...I'm sure you learned a lot, and you'll
probably do much better in the future!

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Jeff.  Very respectable for your first comp.

Food looks great.  Keep competing your scores will improve.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats...It's great to get the kids involved...I can't wait our first comp of the year is 2 weeks away.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job!
Not bad for the first time round


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Very respectable first time scores for sure.

well done.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job Jefr.  That pic of you and your daughter reminds me of the good ole days when Lil'qer went with me to comps. [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2007)

Well hearty congrats to you and that purty lady!!  Thats a fine showing.  That brisket and ribs looks like grand prize winners.  Prob had some yankee judging going on there.  They mostly like it cooked in a crockpot from whut I heard.  Thighs looks to have been pounded by the flames a little too much.  Pushed pork be a little too bigga hunks for the Tejas version or so it seems from sitting through a few cooks meetings IBCA and LSBS...where they trying to splain to dumb Texans how to cook that stuff. It aint a native food group down here ya know? High fives and manly man type fanny slaps all around..cept I prob just high five the purty lady twice instead of the other deal I would hate for her daddy to give me a bloody nose. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, sorry i didn't get to meet ya, i was over on the tennis courts, made it your way about 3 am, not much socializing 8) 
You and your daughter should be very happy, hell of an effort! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------

